# Mummy/zombie sculpt



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey all long time no post. This is a piece I've had kicking around for WAY to long, but I finally finished the sculpting phase. Now I need to mold this sucker and run some masks. I sort of composed this piece thinking I would finish the detailing with wrapped rags around the head and across the open mouth. I cheated the ear placement because the face is so far forward. With the rags and hair I think it will look fine. Thanks for looking and I'll post finished pics as soon as I get him fully finished. UVM


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wowzers. Form, detail...double wow.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy crap! thats wicked hahaha I LOVE the eyes and those sunken in missing bits in his cheeks. Awesome job!  It actually looks like something I'd expect to be discovered in egypt or something


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's beautiful (in that dried up dessicated mummy way)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work,
I would be interested inbuying one from you if you make some that you want to sell.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

"Hey dad, check this out. neat, huh?" "...where was that found?"


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. I'd love to see photos of your casting process.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the look. Hope you will post the finish mask.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice, I like what you did for the eyes.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Nice work,
> I would be interested inbuying one from you if you make some that you want to sell.


WOW that is SOOOOOOOO Cool! I'd also consider buying one if you make a production run. I'd even take one unpainted or with flaws.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man, that is a righteous sculpt!! The whole thing is awesome but the details are insane, from the pits in the cheeks to the eyes to the interior of the mouth, it looks amazing great job UVM!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice sculpt! I'm definitely a fan
What do you have underneath there? A head cast?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whoa, that is one amazingly evil looking face! The details are stunning.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

So kick-ass!! Great job dude.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's awesome. I can't wait to see how the masks come out!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for all the positive feedback. I should get this molded in the next week or so, depending on my schedule and get some latex pulls soon after that. I'll work out a price for blanks and finished pieces for those who are interested. I will definitely post finished pics when I get them and some step by step along the way. Thanks all. -UVM

*edit* Mr Chicken Yeah it's a copy of my headcast. When I'm doing my own masks I try to do as many of them on mine then they will fit me perfectly.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

WOW! I'm so envious of those of you that can sculpt! That is such a beautiful piece of work. Though I could see the mummy/zombie influence, it doesn't really look like anything I've ever seen - very original. Please don't be too secretive if you decide to sell any of these. I may not be able to afford it, but I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Unreal! That is some incredible work. I wish I had that kind of know-how.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Amazing sculpting work there. A mummy/tomb raider theme is one of the themes I'm working with and he'd be a perfect face for one of my props. I'd definitely be interested in adding him to my haunt if I can, happily consider even unpainted or imperfect molds since I only set up for Halloween night and the dark works in my favor for everything.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is such a cool sculpt. Excellent! Looking forward to the end results.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, awesome attention to details. Love what you did with the eyes. Very much looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

AWESOME STUNNING WOOOOW.... I'm in love !!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

The details are amazing good job


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

That is freaking amazing


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Sculpting, casting, molding...all things I haven't gotten into YET...can't imagine making something this AWESOME! You do incredible work. Can't wait to see it finished and I am also interested in step-by-step pictures. FANTASTIC!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love this sculpt. The hollow sockets, the expression, the rotting flesh....yeah I love it. Looking forward to the end results.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Just lugged a 50 pound bag of plaster home. I should get him molded this weekend! Thanks again everyone for all the comments.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

O.k. I've got a latex mask making 101 here now and I'm not sure if this should be in this section anymore. I thought it might be good to keep it as one continuous thread.

So I hotglued my lifecast to a board to prep this piece for molding. Then I filled in any gaps with more clay before covering him in plaster. I did two layers of "Crystal Clear" (art sealing spray) and a finishing layer of "Dulling Spray". 









Here is the retaining wall.









I Vaselined the inner walls so the plaster won't stick.









I cut a wall section to fit over the neck of my lifecast so I didn't have to cut it off. This means I'll have a hole to fix in my mold later on.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm using Hydocal plaster for this mold. It's perfect for doing slip cast latex out of. 
I've got my splashcoat on now, be sure to use a brush and get into any crannies and shake the plaster as you pour to make the bubbles rise to the top. 









Filling up the mold, try not to burst any walls at this point. 









Here it is full, and a nice distance from the tip of his nose. So there wont be any thin spot on this high point.









I waited till the plaster set and went hot. After that it should be safe to de-mold because, the plaster gets hot it will soften your clay and make it WAY easier to open.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Got it open, now I just need to get all the clay out of the negative.









Cleaned out. Now to block up the neck hole.









I cut a piece of foamcore to fit the hole and glued it in place, clayed in any gaps, greased the board and put a thick batch of plaster on the foamcore.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Removed the foamcore after that last batch of plaster set and filled it with latex. 









I let it sit for about four hours then poured it back into my bucket.









After it finished draining I turned it on it's side and put a fan on it to help dry the latex. I let this one dry for about eight hours before getting it out of the mold. Use loose powder as you remove your latex mask from your mold to keep it from sticking to itself.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is my first pull before any cleanup. Hope you all enjoyed the process. I'll post pics when I get the painting finished.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Just awesome. (Love the eyes!!)

Thanks for the detail on the casting process too. I'm about to try this, so picking up all the info I can on it right now.

Si


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is fantastic, great way of showing the process.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is such an amazing face. I enjoy seeing the "how I did it" parts, too


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just love all the details in this face. Look forward to seeing him after paint


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Really enjoy seeing the process here. I'm amazed at how well the details of the face came out. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Great work! Can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great job UVM!! The whole process seems way difficult, I'd love to try it, but just don't have enough experience in casting or molding to try it. Maybe in the near future I'll muster up the nerve to try!!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Alright I got a test piece finished up. I have a bunch of different ideas as far as paint jobs go, but for the first one I wanted to do more of a "classic" zombie look gray skin, dark sockets, bloody holes......... Still have some little details to tweak but this is it more or less. 
I think my next version will be on the browner side to go with more of a mummy look. Thanks to everyone following my thread here, hope you all enjoyed it. -UVM


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What an outstanding project....Really great sculpt and how to....
Thanks much Undeadvoodoomonkey....we want to see more of your work


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

All I can say is WOW! What a fantastic looking sculpt! I LOVE the teeth...they look so REAL! Thanks for showing the process...wish I was that talented! Also great job on the painting...hope you can sell these and make LOTS of $$$!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Madmomma said - WOW X 2!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job man! LOve the paint up. I really like the slight tinge of red around the mouth. Really great tips on the molding process as well.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOVE the eye holes.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

So here's a version in brown. This one was hard to get any good pics with the true colors on this mask. After I get the finishing touches like hair and dressing done, I'll post better pics of both masks.




























Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stunning piece of work, Undead!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Both pieces are amazing, excellent work!


----------



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

The Latex you used is it just regular liquid latex or some other kind?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...h8m5Dg&usg=AFQjCNH3BjUQzlxPML5-HD5d_iympdaZtQ


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Both pieces are incredible! I have to say though I think I like the browner one the best but that is just my opinion. I really wish I had just a quarter of your know how and skill. Truly amazing work!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your mummy! And I bet you're daddy's hot too. (I like the first one more, but that's just a matter of taste.)


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic job. I love the brown paint job but like the first paint job's teeth - more brown and dingy. Have you thought about adding cheese cloth to it to make it look more "mummy"?

Either way - It's a fantastic piece. Will you be selling these?
.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the props. Glad for all the feedback. It's nice to hear the preferences. I have to admit I'm partial to the brown one, but I think that's because it's how I envisioned him.

I will be selling copies. I'm really busy on a film at this moment, but my plan is to get some more finished before Halloween. 

I am going to make a full over the head cowl out of fabric and attach the brown mummy mask to it. Then dress the whole head with some sort of aged broken down wrapping. I want some sort of ritualized styling to the way the bandages are applied, so I need some kind of cotton strips or something along those lines. 
I added some hair to the gray mask for the zombie version.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

These are awesome. UDVM...sorry, just easier to type correctly ...I checked out the molding supplies site; do you think a pint of latex to start would be enough for one head mold as a trial???


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great! Terrific! (stands up and applauds)..
I love this piece!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks doc!
Momma what size mold are you casting from? If it's a size similar to mine you might be ok, but you won't be able to do the casting technique like I used. You would have to brush the latex into the mold with a brush and maybe laminate cheesecloth into it for strength.


----------

